# Happy 4th Birthday Zephyr! Pic heavy



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> My beautiful girl is 4 today....I can hardly believe it!

You've come a long way Baby!


Zephyr at 3 weeks:



















14 weeks:









Fall of 2006:



























Summer 2008:


































Thanks for looking!
</span>


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Zephyr!








Beautiful pictures!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday beautiful


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. What a fantastic looking shepherd!









I like the pic @ 14 weeks.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

What a happy GSD! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Time sure does fly doesn't it!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Zephyr says thank you for the compliments and birthday wishes!







</span>


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday! GORGEOUS dog!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh my goodness, she really grew up to be a stunning looking girl.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

beautiful girl!

Michaela


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - she is just gorgeous! I love the 14 week picture too, but also love the foot in the food, and of course the last picture is just stunning.

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Zephyr is such a pretty girl! 
Happy 4th Birthday Zephyr!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

What? No Bigfoot photo?











Happy birthday, Zephyr!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomWhat? No Bigfoot photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










<span style="color: #3333FF"> Believe it or not...I felt kind of bad laughing at her funny bigfoot picture. That's why I decided to put just her pretty ones,LOL Although,that pic still makes me laugh!</span>


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!

I love the portrait at the end.

MJ


----------

